# sigh



## Old pincopallina (29 Ottobre 2008)

bene...la legge gelmini è passata (non avevo dubbi)
ora mi sento + avvilita che mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	








come farò a lavorare e badare a mio figlio nello stesso tempo??
mi darò all'alcool


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Ottobre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> bene...la legge gelmini è passata (non avevo dubbi)
> ora mi sento + avvilita che mai
> 
> 
> ...


Non è detto che non ci sarà più il tempo pieno (forse qualche difficoltà in più coi moduli)...io aspetterei a darmi all'alcol...


----------



## Iris (29 Ottobre 2008)

Nella nostra scuola (quella dei miei figli) pare che il tempo lungo venga mantenuto, non tempo pieno, vale a dire senza didattica. Ma sarà a carico delle famiglie che dovranno sborsare un contributo ulteriore.
Questa è stata la proposta...poi non lo so, esiste l'autonomia scolastica.

Penso che cambiare la primaria sia stato terribilmente deleterio.
L'università e la ricerca erano già ai piedi di Pilato.

I soldi non ci sono...e non credo che il governo salverà le banche. E' un'illusione. Il sistema bancario e assicurativo sta già riducendo i posti di lavoro.


----------



## ranatan (29 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nella nostra scuola (quella dei miei figli) pare che il tempo lungo venga mantenuto, non tempo pieno, vale a dire senza didattica. Ma sarà a carico delle famiglie che dovranno sborsare un contributo ulteriore.
> Questa è stata la proposta...poi non lo so, esiste l'autonomia scolastica.
> 
> Penso che cambiare la primaria sia stato terribilmente deleterio.
> ...


Tipo quello che c'era ai nostri tempi?
Ho 34 anni...quando andavo alle elementari ricordo che c'era il doposcuola per i figli con mamme che lavoravano. Lo trovavo orribile perchè eravamo in quattro gattini e non facevamo nulla di interessante...
Ieri ho letto un articolo di Curzio Maltese che parlava delle scuole emiliane, invidiate e copiate in tutto il mondo (e non solo in tutta Europa). Si è coniato addirittura il termine "Reggio approach"...mi sembra giusto che questo governucolo voglia abbattere un sistema tanto consolidato!
Come al solito non ho parole, ammetto di aver sperato finio all'ultimo nel ritiro del decreto


----------



## Iris (29 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tipo quello che c'era ai nostri tempi?
> Ho 34 anni...quando andavo alle elementari ricordo che c'era il doposcuola per i figli con mamme che lavoravano. Lo trovavo orribile perchè eravamo in quattro gattini e non facevamo nulla di interessante...
> Ieri ho letto un articolo di Curzio Maltese che parlava delle scuole emiliane, invidiate e copiate in tutto il mondo (e non solo in tutta Europa). Si è coniato addirittura il termine "Reggio approach"...mi sembra giusto che questo governucolo voglia abbattere un sistema tanto consolidato!
> Come al solito non ho parole, ammetto di aver sperato finio all'ultimo nel ritiro del decreto


 
Credo di si. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Ottobre 2008)

*ma*

ma come è possibile che la gente non si renda conto del tracollo della nazione in mano a questi politici???
ma come hanno fatto a votarli tutti in maggioranza???
ne parlavo con le colleghe a pranzo, ed anche qui dentro il 70% ha votato loro  con le motivazioni + disparate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









cosa ci aspetterà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## Grande82 (29 Ottobre 2008)

ma ora che pensano le tue colleghe?
convinte o pentite?


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma ora che pensano le tue colleghe?
> convinte o pentite?


convinte...questo è il peggio 

possono brillantemente mandare i figli alle scuole private senza colpo ferire


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tipo quello che c'era ai nostri tempi?
> Ho 34 anni...quando andavo alle elementari ricordo che c'era il doposcuola per i figli con mamme che lavoravano. Lo trovavo orribile perchè eravamo in quattro gattini e non facevamo nulla di interessante...
> Ieri ho letto un articolo di Curzio Maltese che parlava delle scuole emiliane, invidiate e copiate in tutto il mondo (e non solo in tutta Europa). *Si è coniato addirittura il termine "Reggio approach"...*mi sembra giusto che questo governucolo voglia abbattere un sistema tanto consolidato!
> Come al solito non ho parole, ammetto di aver sperato finio all'ultimo nel ritiro del decreto


Quello è riferito alle scuole materne (cosa tra l'altro poco diffusa su scala nazionale).
In Emilia, grazie alla Bastico, si era addivenuti a un programma scolastico che nel rispetto dell'autonomia scolastica era davvero all'avanguardia...peccato che la sinistra l'abbia poi praticamente ignorato una volta al governo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quando tu e anche io si andava alle elementari il doposcuola era poco frequentato anche perchè vi erano poche madri che lavoravano...oggi non è più così, almeno al nord, dove si concentra la richiesta di tempo pieno (che rappresenta il 25% delle richieste a livello nazionale...al centro-sud è praticamente assente già da oggi)...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello è riferito alle scuole materne (cosa tra l'altro poco diffusa su scala nazionale).
> In Emilia, grazie alla Bastico, si era addivenuti a un programma scolastico che nel rispetto dell'autonomia scolastica era davvero all'avanguardia...peccato che la sinistra l'abbia poi praticamente ignorato una volta al governo!
> 
> 
> ...


fedi non è mica vero...anche qui al sud è molto richiesto
nonostante molte mamme facciano solo le mamme (beate loro)


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

*ranatan*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Tipo quello che c'era ai nostri tempi?
> Ho 34 anni...quando andavo alle elementari ricordo che c'era il doposcuola per i figli con mamme che lavoravano. Lo trovavo orribile perchè eravamo in quattro gattini e non facevamo nulla di interessante...
> Ieri ho letto un articolo di Curzio Maltese che parlava delle scuole emiliane, invidiate e copiate in tutto il mondo (e non solo in tutta Europa). Si è coniato addirittura il termine "Reggio approach"...mi sembra giusto che questo governucolo voglia abbattere un sistema tanto consolidato!
> Come al solito non ho parole, ammetto di aver sperato finio all'ultimo nel ritiro del decreto




eh...già....


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma come è possibile che la gente non si renda conto del tracollo della nazione in mano a questi politici???
> ma come hanno fatto a votarli tutti in maggioranza???
> ne parlavo con le colleghe a pranzo, ed anche qui dentro il 70% ha votato loro  con le motivazioni + disparate...
> 
> ...
















  dovremo venderci gli organi.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tipo quello che c'era ai nostri tempi?
> Ho 34 anni...quando andavo alle elementari ricordo che c'era il doposcuola per i figli con mamme che lavoravano. Lo trovavo orribile perchè eravamo in quattro gattini e non facevamo nulla di interessante...
> Ieri ho letto un articolo di Curzio Maltese che parlava delle scuole emiliane, invidiate e copiate in tutto il mondo (e non solo in tutta Europa). Si è coniato addirittura il termine "Reggio approach"...mi sembra giusto che questo governucolo voglia abbattere un sistema tanto consolidato!
> Come al solito non ho parole, ammetto di aver sperato finio all'ultimo nel ritiro del decreto


Io invece son contenta che sia passato il decreto.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io invece son contenta che sia passato il decreto.


Ma no, veramente?


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no, veramente?


Si si.. voglio il muso contro il muro cara. Tutti devono subire. Poi ne riparliamo, è l'unica cosa. Tanto peggio di cosi!!!

Poi io parlo contro i miei interessi, alla fine i liberi professionisti sono una categoria iper protetta dal cavaliere.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si si.. voglio il muso contro il muro cara. Tutti devono subire. Poi ne riparliamo, è l'unica cosa. Tanto peggio di cosi!!!
> 
> Poi io parlo contro i miei interessi, alla fine i liberi professionisti sono una categoria iper protetta dal cavaliere.


Io invece la vedo brutta assai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' molto pericoloso quello che sta accadendo.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io invece la vedo brutta assai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meglio! Cosi la gente si sveglia dai sogni.. altro che pacifici cortei annunciati e lezioni in piazza.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Meglio! Cosi la gente si sveglia dai sogni.. altro che pacifici cortei annunciati e lezioni in piazza.


Hai guardato l'ultimo  video che ho postato ieri sera nel 3d Cossiga?

Se non l'hai fatto ascolta Curzio Maltese cosa dice


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai guardato l'ultimo  video che ho postato ieri sera nel 3d Cossiga?
> 
> Se non l'hai fatto ascolta Curzio Maltese cosa dice


si si vai sul www.beppegrillo.it 

Ah.. santa ingenuità!!!!


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> si si vai sul www.beppegrillo.it
> 
> Ah.. santa ingenuità!!!!


manco da ieri sera, vado a controllare grazie.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


>


Visto, la storia si ripete ... Cossiga insegna.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Visto, la storia si ripete ... Cossiga insegna.



si si... tra un po' si ripetererà quella che piace a me!!!


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> si si... tra un po' si ripetererà quella che piace a me!!!


non oso chiedertelo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   comunque son preoccupata


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non oso chiedertelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

